# Bodybuilding without supplements



## Mahesh (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new to the group.
Just wanted to know if anyone can recommend a decent post workout food to pack on some more muscle.
I've been training for the past 10 years now and decided to come off supplements completely. I'm eating a lot more food now, but in the long term I believe it will be healthier as you dont know what the long term effects of supplementation are.
I currently eating 5 egg whites one whole egg and some brown rice about 30 mins after my workout. Straight after my workout I drink about 3/4 pint of orange juice for simple carbs & a banana.
I currently stand at 5ft8, a small frame with the following stats @ 12% bodyfat.

12 stone 2
16.5 inch biceps
44 chest
32 waist
16.5 neck
23 quads

I would like to get upto the 13 stone mark & drop my bf to around 8% and on my small frame I would look a lot bigger in proportion to someone with a large frame @ 13 stone.

I look forward to any suggestions.
Cheers
Mahesh


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2006)

I would just have 20 ounces of skim milk.  Then an hour later, have the brown rice and some chicken, tuna or eggs.

Its not ideal, but it will be fine.


----------



## Mahesh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Twin Peak, I will bear that in mind. I have however managed to source a good whey protein powder from a company called Neways. All their products are made from natural ingredients and non carcenagenic (ie. non cancer causing & chemical free) so I will prob throw in two scoops of their Whey to speed up the recovery process.
Cheers


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I would just have 20 ounces of skim milk.  Then an hour later, have the brown rice and some chicken, tuna or eggs.
> 
> Its not ideal, but it will be fine.



interesting...why wouldn't you recommend the eggs immediately PW?


----------



## Flakko (Jun 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> interesting...why wouldn't you recommend the eggs immediately PW?


 
True


----------



## topolo (Jun 27, 2006)

IMO, one cannot make gains without supplements. They allow you to have a poor diet and a lousy training regimen and still get big and strong.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> IMO, one cannot make gains without supplements. They allow you to have a poor diet and a lousy training regimen and still get big and strong.


 
True


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> IMO, one cannot make gains without supplements. They allow you to have a poor diet and a lousy training regimen and still get big and strong.



Not me...


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> IMO, one cannot make gains without supplements. They allow you to have a poor diet and a lousy training regimen and still get big and strong.



I disagree!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> IMO, one cannot make gains without supplements. They allow you to have a poor diet and a lousy training regimen and still get big and strong.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jun 28, 2006)

> I disagree!!



Agreed

Even with a lousy diet but you are using some supplements yes you may grow slightly but i believe the gains will be small,without proper diet your body is not getting the EFA's,vitamins and minerals and other important nutrients for your body to function and GROW


----------



## assassin (Jun 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> IMO, one cannot make gains without supplements. They allow you to have a poor diet and a lousy training regimen and still get big and strong.



i disagree 100%


----------



## topolo (Jun 28, 2006)

OH, I thought supps were all you needed


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> interesting...why wouldn't you recommend the eggs immediately PW?




Sorry Rob, not sure if you were joking here?

Stress hampers digestion.  The Glucocorticoids released under stress divert blood flow from digestion related organs.  Eggs take quite a bit of energy to breakdown.  As a complex protein, it requires many many enzymes and activation processes, most of which will all be hamped from the stress of the workout.  IMHO, I would even be weary of milk PWO.  (skim or not)  

I like to stick with my 10-15g of a simple carb.  Does great by me, and helps me keep my BG pretty level as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I would just have 20 ounces of skim milk.  Then an hour later, have the brown rice and some chicken, tuna or eggs.
> 
> Its not ideal, but it will be fine.


twin peak, what if the guy is lactose intolerant as I am. I am interested in finding an alternative to whey once in a while and I cant stomach eggs.


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Everybody is lactose intolerant to a degree. Lactose is made of Glucose + galactose. No human being can really breakdown Galactose.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2006)

so that means I should suffer thru some seriuously disgusting farts?


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> so that means I should suffer thru some seriuously disgusting farts?




Why would you wanna do that?  lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2006)

from your orginal post-becuase everyone is a little LI. I cant stomach my farts-they make me wanna puke my lower intestine out.


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> from your orginal post-becuase everyone is a little LI. I cant stomach my farts-they make me wanna puke my lower intestine out.




I was suggesting more along the lines of peole NOT consuming milk (or so much of it)  I deffinately wouldn't drink milk PWO.  But that's just me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2006)

i probably havent drunken milk in ten years. Only whey. And if I get the wrong kind......omifriggingoddddd.....


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i probably havent drunken milk in ten years. Only whey. And if I get the wrong kind......omifriggingoddddd.....




I hear ya...  I have problems too.  Cheese and/or yogurt... will ruin a hot date for me really quick.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 28, 2006)

Ew?

But I was told not to use supplements unless you stop seeing gains for all natural or start slowing. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Ew?
> 
> But I was told not to use supplements unless you stop seeing gains for all natural or start slowing. What are your opinions on this?




What are you considering a supplement?  

IMHO, EVERYBODY should be using/ expirementing with water Soluable vitamins (C, B's (B6 and folic acid at least)) and minerals.  I would never consider these supplements.  They are essential for cellular metabolism.  And the more you eat, the more you need them!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 28, 2006)

I consider supplements, things that don't come naturally. Vitamins although in pill form are a part of nature. NO2, tribulus, creatine, are usually synthetically created which means they were made in a laboratory using chemicals. Vitamins and minerals are usually extracts from food, and I don't consider them supplements, but food nowadays is much more nutrient deficient compared to the food a while ago, so one must supplement vitamins. I'm sure Nitrix, Cellmass, Super Pump, was all made with chemicals although it works very well. I'm only 19, and people tell me I shouldn't bother with supps, but I feel so left out when everything else is doing them and seeing great gains.


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> NO2, tribulus, creatine, are usually synthetically created which means they were made in a laboratory using chemicals




You couldn't be more incorrect sir.  

No2 is Arginine (a non esstential amino acid that is in the structure of almost any protein containing food you consume)

Tribulus is a natural herb.

Creatine is naturally made in your liver!

Also note that we all have different balances of Creatine and Arginine/lysine in us.  So which one of us is more "natural" ?




> but I feel so left out when everything else is doing them and seeing great gains.



Dont feel left out.  I don't do any of them either buddy.


----------



## topolo (Jun 28, 2006)

chuj said:
			
		

> www.steroid-shop.eu


----------



## Flakko (Jun 28, 2006)

chuj said:
			
		

> www.steroid-shop.eu


 
Yeah, what's up with that thing?


----------



## aussieboy (Nov 15, 2010)

This topic is one of the best I have seen. Personally, I am an advocate for training WITHOUT supplements. Although the use of supplements relates directly to how everybody is different, I feel as if people rely on them. THE BODY WILL ONLY USE SO MUCH! Although i dont train anymore, when I was 17 i weigheh 60 KG. 3 months later I was 75KG and no supplements. Its all about balance, enjoying your food and knowing what your eating! I mean if you take creatine supplements, do you actually know what is happening? Every singular muscle contraction uses energy in the form of ATP.. this turns into ADP which uses CP to create ATP... these molecules are all naturally made in the body and you have enough of them with a good diet. CP (creatine phosphate) can be restored with red and lean meat. Generally that initial buzz you get from creatine supplements like NO-xplode, is just the caffiene


----------



## samwoods622 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello Friends,
Is there anybody who will give me the answer of  my question..... My Question is "Is it possible to Build a Body without taking any supplement? "  Waiting for reply.....

Thanks in Advanced


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes it is possible.


----------



## Life (Nov 17, 2010)

It is possible but you will be selling yourself short and minimizing total gains. To what extent? Varies from person to person. If you can get everything you need just from eating then you are a very very special person and I commend you on being that zealous with your diet. 

Honestly I think a good multi, fish oil and a little bit of whey are mandatory. But if you aren't going to take those then stay on top of your diet!

EDIT: Stay on top of your diet regardless.


----------



## Mahesh (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Sam

Yes, it is 100% possible to build a good physique without taking any supplements. Obviously without taking any supplements, the food choices you make, and also the timing of food throughout the day (also pre and post workout) is of great importance.

I have not taken any supplements for at least 3 years now, and I am still in good shape. The only supplement I take is a multi vitamin/antioxidant and Udo's choice blend oil. Don't be mislead that without supplements you cannot build a good physique, because it is simply not true.

Look at the bodybuilders from the 50's and 60's era, the only supplements they used was liver tablets. The main thing that they relied on was their diet which was good wholesome food. Although I must admit todays food sources do not have as high amounts of vitamins/minerals compared to 50 years ago, due to farming methods, etc, it is still possible to build a good body without supplements, although it does take more time. 

Hope this is of help.


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2011)

For proteins:

-egg whites
-fish, like tilapia
-turkey breast

For carbs:

-white rice
-rice cakes
-baked potato

These are my personal food choices for post workout when/if I decide against a shake.


----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 11, 2011)

Supplements are just that.  A "supplement" to a good whole food diet.  Eating whole foods should be the cornerstone of any program.  However, there are just some people out there that just cannot consume pounds of meat every day and that is why there are protein shakes.
So, is it possible? certainly.  You just need to know how to time what foods you are putting into your body.  If you are doing weights, it is absolutely critical to eat a high protein meal as soon as possible after a stressful workout.
Good luck.


----------



## Hunteron (Feb 11, 2011)

It is possible to build a body without supplements but it is just a lot more difficult. Your body requires a lot more nutrients when you excercise and you will need to double or tripple the amount if you want to gain substantial muscle mass.

If you want to get the same benifits as someone that takes supplements then you are going to have really assess your diet to make sure you are getting all you need from the foods you eat, you will probably have to eat twice as much as someone who uses supplements in order to keep up.

Bottom line is, it can be done but I wouldn't recomend it.


----------



## kevinmacdonald (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah its possible to build a perfect body without taking any supplement.but you have to carefull about your diet.you have to eat in time and sleep in time.do excercise daily.by this you can get it.


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 14, 2011)

im from the uk so i often speak to polish and romanian workers who grow all there own veg,fresh eggs every day and generaly have a very healthy clean diet with NO processed food at all and i can honestly say that these guys who dont even use the gym are in better shape than many of the clueless bicep curlers in my gym.
  a few polish friends of mine who do train hard are in exceptianly good shape (all -10%bf) and none of them touch suppliments they just swear by homegrown food and no processed junk that many british guys live on.

with regards to training these guys have the bare minimum in ther home towns as they are typicaly very poor and get very good results from basic compound movments and pull ups/press ups etc.


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2011)

Some absolutely amazing physiques were built decades ago before there really were any supplements...any real "equipment" aside from BB and DB's...and before there were fancy diets and training methods!

Why? Discipline, dedication, consistency, passion!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2011)

plus some D-bol.


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> plus some D-bol.



Actually, I am talking pre-D Bol.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Feb 18, 2011)

I would avoid the multi vits as they are generally made by about 10 manufacturers in the world and they use real bad sources such as coal. 

Wholefoods is the way to go, with a good grass fed whey/casein and maybe some glutamine/bcaa's when needed.


----------



## alexander10 (Feb 21, 2011)

ya ...you are right bro.. multivitamin are rally bad for our body.To use them for buils body is like to make artificial body.So avoid them and use meat and egg as for this.If u can eat 6 tie per day then try to eat 6 time per day.this will helpful for u good luck.

hemorrhoids treatment ---  hemorrhoid-treatment.yourhealthorbit.com/


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 21, 2011)

A banana and some non-fat milk.


----------



## devinsmith (Feb 23, 2011)

samwoods622 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Is there anybody who will give me the answer of  my question..... My Question is "Is it possible to Build a Body without taking any supplement? "  Waiting for reply.....
> 
> Thanks in Advanced



Yes If you follow the proper instruction and proper diet.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mahesh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to the group.
> Just wanted to know if anyone can recommend a decent post workout food to pack on some more muscle.
> ...


 why would you not take supplements. Dont be confused, supplements do not mean steroids. Thats like a boxer fighting without gloves??? why?? its like a dancer without shoes. seems like a waste of time if you ask me. Multimeg vit at least


----------



## rihaan (Apr 15, 2011)

now a days everyone wanna a fit body.nobody likes fat person.one of the biggest reason is that fat person can do many kinds of jobs as compare to a slim person.also fat person contain many kinds of diseases.so everybody hates him.to avoid this problem many people doing workout like bodybuilding workouts and many kinds of workout to make himself fit and fine.are you wanna fit and fine wanna bodybuilding tips then just visit *bodybuilding-tips.yourhealthorbit* here you can get all the tips about bodybuilding.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 15, 2011)

Luke95 said:


> Everybody is lactose intolerant to a degree. Lactose is made of Glucose + galactose. No human being can really breakdown Galactose.



No.  Lactase we have.  That liberates glucose and galactose from lactose.  Galactose is acted upon by C4 epimerase yielding glucose.  We have no problems metabolizing galactose.  The problem is as we age we lose lactase and some northern Europeans are born lactose decicient leading to intolerance.


----------

